# Looking to Buy 3 baby pigs in Vermont



## Lynn (May 9, 2011)

I live in southeastern vermont and we are looking to purchase 3 baby pigs to use for the freezer in the fall.  They are very hard to find around here... we are  still looking... does anyone know where we might find three?  Or at least two?
Thanks so much.
Lynn


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 9, 2011)

Try the "Buy, Sell, Trade" forum on here


----------



## Lynn (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

